
Ask HN: HN losing comments? - windexh8er
Did HN just lose a bunch of comment data? My account shows a last comment of two weeks ago. Yet there were about a half dozen comments that just disappeared in the last 15 minutes.
======
bifrost
I see comments newer than 2 weeks ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=windexh8er](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=windexh8er)

------
sp332
Email the contact link at the bottom of the page. hn@ycombinator.com

